# Schwedenhappen mit Karpfen ?



## Puenktchen89 (5. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin ein grosser Fan von Schwedenhappen & ähnlich eingelegtem, alles Richtung "Heringstücke im Glas".
Zwar sind Karpfen/Hecht jetzt keine Salzwasserfische, aber weiss jemand, ob sich Karpfen/Hecht auch dafür eignet? Man müsste wohl am Sud etwas variieren?
Hat jemand vllt ein Rezept?
Im Internet habe ich nur ganz wenig gefunden, wenn, dann paniert eingelegt, aka Brathering, aber ich such das ohne Panade 
Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## wobbler68 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenhappen mit Karpfen ?*

Hallo

Ich koche mir einen Sud der aus Wasser,Essig,Zitrone,Zwiebeln,Salz,Pfeffer,Lorbeerblättern,
Senfkörnern,Wacholderbeeren,Paprikapulver besteht.
Oder Heringsgewürz.
Je nach Lust und Laune kommt mal was anderes dazu oder wird weggelassen.
Verschiedene Currypulver,Chilis(frisch oder flocken)Knoblauch,verschiedene Kräuter,Wein alles kann man da,je nach Geschmack , zufügen.

Sobald alles ca.5min. gekocht hat gebe ich den Fisch(meist Karpfen/Hecht)in gleichgroßen Stücken hinzu.
Die Temperatur geht dann runter,also noch mal kurz aufkochen und sofort abstellen und ziehen lassen.
Nach dem abkühlen in den Kühlschrank damit.
Dazu dann ein Butterbrot .:k#g
Auch wenn ich zuviel Fisch gebraten habe lege ich den gern  in den Sud ein. Nur in den kochenden Sud einlegen und abkühlen lassen.
Karpfen,Hecht,Zander,Barsch,Forellen,Weißfische habe ich so schon eingelegt.:q

Ein Plus ist das der Geruch von Braten/Kochen des Fisch nicht da ist.Man riecht nur den Sud.


----------

